# USB Modem



## DerMarcus (4. August 2003)

hi.
Ich hab ein Teledat 300 USB von T-Online.
Wie bekomme ich das jetzt unter SuSE Linux8.2 zum laufen?
Bitte helft mir! 

Marcus


----------



## siliconburner (16. August 2003)

geh doch einfach auf http://www.suse.de dort gibts doch genug unterstützung für dich. supportdatenbank, hardwaredatenbank.
und immer schön onlineupdates machen (hab gelesen, dass jetzt einige kleine bugs drin sind in den configscripten)
die onmlineunterstützung bei suse ist nicht schlecht, ich (gentoo-nutzer) schaue dort auch öfters nach, wenn ich nicht weiterkomme.

schau erst mal nach, ob dein modem unterstützt wird


----------

